# Free on line beam calculator



## joetheinspector (Feb 3, 2014)

What is a good on line free beam calculator?


----------



## GBrackins (Feb 3, 2014)

check this out joe

http://www.timbertoolbox.com/Calcs/beamindex.html


----------



## mark handler (Feb 3, 2014)

Forte http://www.woodbywy.com/products/software-services/forte/

 joists, beams, posts, or studs,

Forte software performs load calculations and identifies solutions for the conditions and geometry you input.

Size for a specific spacing, member depth, or just the best economical fit.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 11, 2018)

Try https://bendingonline.com


----------

